# New member from Newcastle



## andrewtayloruk (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm just popping in a quick post here as I'm a new member to the forum. I don't have a TT yet, however, I'm just starting my research with the hopes of getting one in the summer.

I originally was intending to buy a 2008ish TTS; however, this is going to be a second card purely for a bit of weekend driving. When I've done the research a slightly older 2006/2007 V6 with around the same miles can be had at significant saving (understandably) so that's where my research is taking me at the moment.

I'm not in any rush to buy so I'm going to hang out here, see what I can learn before hopefully finding a great car.

I'm going to post here my search criteria, and, I'll refer back to it once I've bought the car and see what I ended up with!

Mk2 V6 3.2 STRONIC
30K miles
Dark leather interior
BOSE

Would be lovely to find a one owner with SatNav and FASH.

I'm also on the lookout for a VAG specialist in the North East, I usually buy new cars and just use the dealer, but, with this purchase I'm looking to keep the car for a long time and I'd prefer to find a really good specialist, I'm not looking to save money on the servicing and maintenance, I just want someone who'll make sure the car is in top condition. I usually find the dealers are just ticking boxes and I'm pretty picky (and not very knowledgeable) when it comes to cars.

Hope to get involved soon!

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, happy searching. You've come to the right place to do your research. I'm sure the north east boys will be able to point you in the direction of a good indi.
Good luck


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I am in Hartlepool and I use Phil Manser for all my service work he is an ex Teeside Audi teck who set up on his own they call his place Elite and is in Mandale triangle in Stockton


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome.  .good luck with your search.i use smc in stanley.theyve been good to deal with.put the wrong springs on my s line but swapped them for the correct ones the next day with an apology.they have all the up to date software.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Andrew, welcome to the forum


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Andrew, I'm a fellow Geordie welcome


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Welcome 

Where exactly in the North East are you? I can recommend Unit- Sixteen in Newton Aycliffe. Lads name is Jamie and he has built a number of magazine featured cars and he really knows his VAG cars. His facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/jwinter.motorsaycliffe. He does all of my work on my car that I can't do and did on my past cars as well.

Or if you're up my way, Blyth, thereshttp://www.volksentre.co.uk is a VAG specialist too.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andrew, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## andrewtayloruk (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcome messages and the suggestions for local indies. They're greatly appreciated.

I'm in Crook, Durham so pretty close to Darlington and Stockton. I work in Gosforth so handy for anything near Newcastle also.

Andrew


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Dont you love an oldie but a goldie thread? Found this in a search as Im a fellow North East TT owner now so the information on North East garages was invaluable.

Still got a TT Andrew?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

edgejedi said:


> Dont you love an oldie but a goldie thread? Found this in a search as Im a fellow North East TT owner now so the information on North East garages was invaluable.
> 
> Still got a TT Andrew?


I was using Phil at Elite for my servicing and mod work back then and still using him to this day


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> edgejedi said:
> 
> 
> > Dont you love an oldie but a goldie thread? Found this in a search as Im a fellow North East TT owner now so the information on North East garages was invaluable.
> ...


I'm seeing him next week now to try to sort the Bose, thx for the heads up!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No problem


----------

